# What is the best, scariest, strangest costume ?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have seen a few of these myself, others have told me about the rest.
One year at Southern Illinois U. the Halloween festivites were in full swing, streets full of mischief, and here's Adolf Hitler standing on a street corner, what could he be waiting for? (A nice old Jewish woman to help him across the street? On "DONT WALK"!)
Just then a WW2 German submarine came around the corner! Adolf hopped up onto the conning tower and away down the street they went saluting as they go!
The sub was a plywood creation with about 4 crew members propelling it, all hooked up to beer hoses from a main keg inside.
As they went downstream, a crowd saw it , liked it so much everybody decided at the same time to hop on for a ride and a pile of splinters was all that remained shortly of the sub-creation...

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## ZacharyBinks (Mar 23, 2003)

A few of the not so common costumes ive een is the Ive fallen and I cant get up lady, and a really neat one was a couple who painted there faces to look like fish a took a box cut out all the sides except for the corners the put up plastic wrap to make it into a fish tank then they decorated it with fake seaweed


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I once saw a couple , she was dressed in a dog costume, he was dressed as a fireplug. She had a container of aerosol Cheeze-Whiz in her crotch, she would lift her leg on the fireplug and this yellow stringy cheese would wiggle and spray out.
They did win first place prize.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I was told about a "Costume" worn during an art-celebration on the streets of Galena, Illinois.
A local artist put his works infront of his gallery, then wearing an old suit and glasses, sat in a chair and had his wife spray-paint him with white latex paint so he was a "statue", sitting in a chair for the day!
People would stop and look at his artwork, say things like:"This stuff is stupid!" (he had a "dog-****" coat he had made by sewing replica animal-product all over the coat), then they would say, "But this statue is really good! So life-like!" Then some would notice the beads of sweat rolling down from his temple.......

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Gym tell me this....Did the artist's coat smell like DOG----?!

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

No, he used handmade product (made of his own hand, not gland)
It is alot of work to hand-sew alot of little things to something, and use a strong enough thread to have it hang together , even though some, "Somebodys" might be giving them a yank or pull, or just walking through a doorway, getting caught on the door trim?
One year at Transworld, I took a black and white striped suit coat and sewed spiders all over the right shoulder area.
If I had been in the costume business I could have sold these coats like crazy!? So simple an idea, yet everybody went "GA_GA!" over it!?
Someone would say, "Do you know that you have a spider on your shoulder?"
I would then act surprised and swat and swat at them, putting on a small show for everyone's amusement.
Those particulair rubber spiders did look real good, I don't even remember where I got them!
Yet another example of a fortune lost in my lifetime, maybe I should sew suitcoats on small spiders next time!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

